# Some about the fog about 1944 war?



## Hisoka Morrow (Jun 11, 2021)

Are there any JRRT or his authorized source mentioning how did Earnil kick the Wainriders? As we all already know that the Wainriders had superior mobility, then how did Earnil achieve the result so shocking to stun them so much that they even obviously lost their discipline and command system, otherwise they wouldn't so routed that they even flee to the Dead Marshes. Yet as JRRT had already implied Gondor's military armed forces had inferior mobility, did Earnil use the terrain like mountains thus he could finish a perfect encirclement to surround his target? During the early Roman-Persia war, cases that Roman annihilated Persians truly act in such methods.

In addition, it's too early for the Wainriders's to dismiss their alert just after the Northern Army's annihilation. The northern front was clear already, Minohtar's battle group was as good as game over just like the KIngs battle group(as he's KIA, his units must have almost been annihilated), and Adrahil's battle group obviously should be devastated at least even though they still could maintain their combat ability and get reorganized into the Southern Army. Yet nothing mentioned the Wainriders did get informed by their Harrad allies or not, it's too strange that the they set their guard off that they got annihilated like a piece of cake, unless Earnil send them fake news by using captured Harrad's stuff after he finished his front. Even if the Wainriders wanted to monopoly the victories and take use of Harrad, there's no reason for them to relax so easily, who knew that the Harrad might betray them in the mid and so forth.

All constructive stuff from JRRT or his authorization are welcomed. Indirectly inferred results are welcomed as well.


----------



## Akhôrahil (Jun 12, 2021)

It is described in the chapter Cirion and Eorl and the friendship of Gondor and Rohan in the book Unfinished Tales of Numenor and Middle-earth. The Unfinished Tales were written by J.R.R. Tolkien and were published with comments that were made by his son Christopher Tolkien. Christopher Tolkien helped his father during the writing of The Lord of the Rings by reading the drafts or by listening to his father reading the drafts aload and by providing bis opinion about the contents of the drafts and by drawing maps based in maps that were drawn by J.R.R. Tolkien. If you do not have the book, you can find quotes from the book in the entries about Eärnil and the Wainriders on henneth-annun.net


----------

